# What is this art form called? Would like to try it but don't know how to look it up.



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Guys,










I have seen these on Instragram and found them fascinating. My question is what is this art form called? Where can I learn how to do it?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

that's one of the AwMAan designs

when you get half way through the project and you mess up
really bad, you squeal AAAWWWWWW MAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNN
then 10 minutes later, you mess up again - - - - and you squeal again
AAAAWWWWWW MAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN ~ and so on and so on.

so it must be of the AwMan style.

but seriously - that looks like an Asian design. Search around for India Chip Carving.
or even Ukraine or Russian.
send Wayne Barton an email. if anyone knows, he will.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

No idea what it's called.
But here's a suggestion or two.
It's a rosette, so you could Google search for that.
Othere search terms that come to mind are "pierced carving" or "laminated carving" or "laminated pierced rosette carving".
Or you could just right click your image and have Chrome search for similar images and see what comes up.
It looks like something that could be done with a CNC Router on plywood.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

CNC


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

https://www.yandex.com/images/search?rpt=imageview&imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Flh3.googleusercontent.com%2FDwj-9iLv-AXAlVabAZWas1V6dfvczCUuha8oKseXnGIoZoCAub1aLaFMhdTk6qwRqOao%3Ds85


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I found it. I believe it's a 3D type of Mandala.










man·da·la
ˈmandələ/Submit
noun
1. a geometric figure representing the universe in Hindu and Buddhist symbolism.

2. a symbol in a dream, representing the dreamer's search for completeness and self-unity.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

It doesn't look quite the same but it does use similar techniques to Gothic tracery. There are some online articles and pdf's that provide instruction on creating the geometric forms.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

It is quite extraordinary as are the others found by the link *lew*!
I would like to see one made.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

This is from the pic above- I used Aspire 9 and it it took 2 minutes to do the vectors and the 
machine time about 1 hour to cut with a CNC should I want to cut it.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I was just thinking that might make a nice CNC router Vcarve project. That is a long cut time if someone wants to make and sell them though.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucked upon this term- mandalas- it might be what you are looking for.

And another- tessellations


----------

